# Privacy Invasion! How Do I Take Action?



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

A house down my street went up for sale and, like any nosy neighbor, I wanted to see how much they were asking in order to assess my own property value. The flier didn't disclose the asking price but instead had a 1-800 number to call to find out. I dutifully did so and got the information I needed.

The same morning, I got a message my answering machine: "Hello, Mrs. X. This is Y with XYZ Realty, and I noticed that you called about one of my listings. My system also indicates that you live on the same street. Are you curious about what your house is worth? If you're interested in finding out and listing with me..."

I was so fuming angry that I called right back and expressed my outrage.
"This is an invasion of privacy, and I'm extremely offended that you did this!"
"Ma'am, could I just explain?"
"What?"
"Whenever you call our 800 number, it logs your information."
"And this is supposed to make me feel BETTER??"
"Well, I'm really sorry ma'am."

IT WAS NOBODY'S BUSINESS WHO I WAS, WHERE I LIVED, OR WHY I WAS SEEKING THAT INFORMATION!







Aren't there any laws protecting us from this kind of ([email protected]??? Is there any other place to report this kind of activity?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Caller ID isn't illegal. You should talk to your phone company about how to block your number so when you place calls they can't see your phone number.

It sucks but it isn't illegal.

Edited to add that you might also want to get an unlisted number so if by chance someone gets your phone number it would be hard to trace it back to your physical address.


----------



## queenjulie (Oct 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, because you initiated contact with the company, they are perfectly legally allowed to get in touch with you. The nationwide do not call list (which I assume you're on) only means that companies cannot call you out of the clear blue*. Companies you have a relationship with--that is, any company you do business with, have an account with, or contact for any reason--are allowed to call you.

*That said, charities and political groups are allowed to call you whether you're signed up on the do not call list or not.


----------



## airmide_m (May 8, 2006)

I have also learned there can be a difference between unlisted and unpublished, so you have to be sure to ask for both if that's what you want. I forget exactly, but I think one means that you are not published in the phone book, the other means that if someone calls directory assistance and asks for you, they will not give them your number.

I believe it's *67 before dialing to block your number case-by-case, and *82 to unblock case-by-case if your number is blocked by default.

I'm not sure how much any of that works on a cell phone. Also I've noticed there are sometimes differences in how things show up on caller ID. Sometimes it will show up as Private Caller, but other times it will show up with a number but no name, so they still hvae your number if you call. I'm not sure what the differences is, what is available or not on cell phones or how to figure it all out.


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

You cannot do anything to block your number from showing up when you call toll-free numbers (800, 888, 877, 866). All you can do is call from a pay phone.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

They did nothing wrong.

Next time you want to check a price I would suggest looking it up on Zillow or thru the MLS and then you don't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## trolley (Apr 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
They did nothing wrong.

Next time you want to check a price I would suggest looking it up on Zillow or thru the MLS and then you don't have to worry about it at all.

I agree with this. I hope you weren't nasty to her. I've so been in her position, getting yelled at for something that wasn't my fault.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

Your officially all fucking crazy as hell.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Denvergirlie* 
They did nothing wrong.

Next time you want to check a price I would suggest looking it up on Zillow or thru the MLS and then you don't have to worry about it at all.

To go one better, you can, in most counties, look up property values, mortgages, and selling prices of your neighbors (or friends!) homes on the County Assessor's website.

I can look up my old neighbors, back in Phoenix, and see what they recently sold their homes for. I even found out that the guy who bought my house, got divorced from his wife, and did a quit claim on the house, but she did not refi the mortgage!

I just find it appalling that you admit that you are being "nosy" to do something like that, and then get upset when someone calls you for a legitimate reason (following up a potential sales lead).


----------

